# Shut up legs!!



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

Good day all,

I was riding last night in the wonderful snow and warmer temps with a big group of like minded people. On the climbs my legs started to bun a bit (pain is weakness leaving the body  ) I know that stuff happens but I am wondering is there something to eat or drink to reduce that feeling so that I can ride longer or do just have to get stronger? Any input is welcomed, thank you and have a great day. Takk


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Staying hydrated leading up to riding is just as important as during the ride

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I does just happen. However, I tried that Sport Legs supplement before a long ride and it actually did have a significant effect. I bought a couple containers of it and have used it several times with repeat effects. I don't want to to pop supplements for every ride I do since I might ride 3 or 4 times a week but if I'm heading out on big one or a ride that might be a bit "spirited" with other riders, I dose about an hours before ride time and "the burn" is really lessened a great deal.


----------



## JKDjEdi (Nov 22, 2015)

Norsk said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I was riding last night in the wonderful snow and warmer temps with a big group of like minded people. On the climbs my legs started to bun a bit (pain is weakness leaving the body  ) I know that stuff happens but I am wondering is there something to eat or drink to reduce that feeling so that I can ride longer or do just have to get stronger? Any input is welcomed, thank you and have a great day. Takk


 The burn never leaves, you just get faster. - Greg Lemond

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you guys for your responses and help (well kinda help  ) I do keep well hydrated just about every day so I'm not sure its that (thank you for that Lane Detroit City). I will have to check out Sports Legs (thank you Oh My Sack for your input) I was also reading in an older blog about beets/beet juice and I will have to check that out to as I reeeeeeally like beets. As for you JKDjedi  I do understand that its is just something that happens when your in beast mode climbing hills.  Or just riding up them (as I do, no beast mode for me) Well thanks again for the inputs guys. Have a great day. Takk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with the Sport Legs recommendation. Lately for me, I've been taking Calcium and Magnesium as a supplement anyway, so the need for the Sport Legs has been lessened. It's the same supplement, but way less than the RDA.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought a bottle of sportlegs on recommendation of salesperson at REI. I tried it three times. It did nothing for me that I could tell, and I was taking it when I had my worst race ever (9.5 hours/dnf.) I returned it to REI for a refund.

For me tailwind is a magic bullet.


----------

